# Image auto resizing?



## Woody Stover (Mar 18, 2012)

I direct-link my images from photobucket. I just posted a couple and saw that you could click on them to get a full-size image. I had been re-sizing the images in photobucket to 780x585 on the old forum so they wouldn't cause a reader to have to scroll. Can I just post them here, full-size, and the software will re-size to prevent a too-big image?

I really need to get up to speed on the whole image manipulation thing. But I'm an old man and have limited days left to...stack more wood! :D


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 18, 2012)

This one was sent up as 1294 X 963. It didn't re-size it.


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 18, 2012)

Woody Stover said:


> I direct-link my images from photobucket. I just posted a couple and saw that you could click on them to get a full-size image. I had been re-sizing the images in photobucket to 780x585 on the old forum so they wouldn't cause a reader to have to scroll. Can I just post them here, full-size, and the software will re-size to prevent a too-big image?
> 
> I really need to get up to speed on the whole image manipulation thing. But I'm an old man and have limited days left to...stack more wood! :D


 
:D LOL. Get back to stacking! To hell with the image manipulation thing! That's a nice pic B.B.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 18, 2012)

November 8, 2006. The day the 30-NC came home.

I had to move fast. Our old stove popped a weld and cold was coming. No furnace.


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 18, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> :D LOL. Get back to stacking! To hell with the image manipulation thing! That's a nice pic B.B.


Crap, now I've gotta go out and cut grass...damn short Winter. Never thought I'd be saying _that_! 

Yeah, nice stove pic, BB. Is it my imagination or is this board displaying higher quality in the pics? The detail in those flames is incredible!

Edit: Shouldn't make a difference for me since I'm direct-linking, I don't think...


----------



## fossil (Mar 18, 2012)

I really like the feature this software offers, when uploading a file, to insert a pic as a thumbnail rather than a full size image.  The viewer then simply clicks on the thumbnail to expand it.  I think that's very slick.  Keeps the post from taking up so much space & requiring scrolling.  Rick


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 18, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> This one was sent up as 1294 X 963. It didn't re-size it.
> 
> View attachment 63398


It fits on my screen, though (not wide screen.) If I put up a 1024x768 before, I would need to scroll the screen to see the whole pic...


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 18, 2012)

fossil said:


> I really like the feature this software offers, when uploading a file, to insert a pic as a thumbnail rather than a full size image. The viewer then simply clicks on the thumbnail to expand it. I think that's very slick. Keeps the post from taking up so much space & requiring scrolling. Rick


Even when I click on 'em, those don't display very big though, in case I wanted to see more detail...


----------



## webbie (Mar 18, 2012)

Screens have been getting higher and higher rez, which makes larger photos better.
Even on the old forum, I had allowed up to 1300x1300

I think that is a good max. guideline.

I doubt we can resize photos from elsewhere, but it's possible that uploaded ones could be. As it stands, I limited the file sizes, but not as much as before. We need to write some new guides - volunteers welcome!

Oh, while I am thinking of it -basic user guide:
https://www.hearth.com/xfguide/


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 18, 2012)

I tried to upload some pics from my droid of my artwork to AP's thread in the picture forum....I got ticked off because all of them appeared "horizontal"....what am I doing wrong dammit....????


----------



## fossil (Mar 18, 2012)

Holding your phone sideways.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 18, 2012)

fossil said:


> Holding your phone sideways.



My Blackberry did that.. But my Droid puts them upright, no matter what direction I am holding it. Only downfall now, is I have to scroll through my images as text. Before, on the Old Forum, the upload button brought up my photo gallery and I could pick the photo (normally the 1st photo if I just took it). 

Now its the Very LAST pic in the image text...... Minor drawback... But I can make the Pics Much LARGER now.. So that definitely makes up for it.

(Gamma- What Droid you got??)


----------



## fossil (Mar 18, 2012)

I was just kidding.  I don't know the first thing about droids, iphones, or whatever.  I have a cell phone, but it doesn't even take pictures...and that suits me just fine.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 18, 2012)

fossil said:


> I was just kidding.  I don't know the first thing about droids, iphones, or whatever.  I have a cell phone, but it doesn't even take pictures...and that suits me just fine.



It was a good guess... If you look back at some of my earlier posts. You will see a bunch sideways. My 1st batch was straight up and down (BB Curve), then they went sideways or upsidedown (BB storm touch), then I learned from the PC because I was aggravated,  then I got my Droid Bionic and LOVE IT... Does everything and prob a few things I haven't even thought of yet. 

I am of the younger generation and I hate to say how attached we have become to these devices. But in todays world, its all about keeping up with the technology. My 10 yr old Son can walk me through the computer and show me things I never did before. 

Another Forum user said he was having problems on his Droid with the new Format. They are all almost the same. But some models are slightly different and have a faster processor, and are more compatible. His phone logs him off after every post, or every page he views (IIRC). 

Thats why I question her model.. There are lots of Droids out there... Lots.


----------



## Admin (Mar 18, 2012)

Woody Stover said:


> I direct-link my images from photobucket. I just posted a couple and saw that you could click on them to get a full-size image. I had been re-sizing the images in photobucket to 780x585 on the old forum so they wouldn't cause a reader to have to scroll. Can I just post them here, full-size, and the software will re-size to prevent a too-big image?



Yes you can post full-sized inline images in posts without worrying about the size.  That includes both uploaded attachments and external images like photobucket.  What you probably saw is a feature of this software which uses javascript to scale down full-sized inline images.  It then allows you to click on the image to expand it to full size.  BrotherBart's big image in the second post does this.  But you might have to shrink your browser window to see it.  It scales to the maximum width of the browser so that big images don't break the layout.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 19, 2012)

I have the DROID X . Weird....I took pics all the same way but they were all friggin horizontal but one.
I even got an error once that image was too large so I changed it to the "tiny" size....not sure actual size...just gives that and small, large,widescreen.
I got pi$$ed off last night and gave up....


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 19, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> I have the DROID X . Weird....I took pics all the same way but they were all friggin horizontal but one.
> I even got an error once that image was too large so I changed it to the "tiny" size....not sure actual size...just gives that and small, large,widescreen.
> I got pi$$ed off last night and gave up....
> 
> ...



I edit the pics w/ "Small". The few I have posted so far have appeared much larger on the page than before. 

Are you editing the size after the pic is taken? Or downsizing the resolution on the phones camera before taking the pic?

Last thing, can you see the pics in the gallery that your choosing from? Or is it all just text and numbers (date and time stamp of photo or name of photo if you renamed it) ? It was much faster when I could see the pic. Just have to rename them now, to make sure I have the right one.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 19, 2012)

I edit it before I take them....don't know how to do it after....
I get the image names too instead of the photos...a lil confusing...

I don't know to do a lot on this phone.....I push buttons till I git chit that I want...


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 19, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> I edit it before I take them....don't know how to do it after....
> I get the image names too instead of the photos...a lil confusing...
> 
> I don't know to do a lot on this phone.....I push buttons till I git chit that I want...
> ...



Your phone may or may not be able to. But I take them at Full Resolution (8MP), then after taking the photo (looking at it in your Gallery), I hit the menu button (4 squares button?), there is an edit option along the bottom of the photo, along with about 6 different things. Select edit, then Advance editing, Re-size, Select Small, then it gives you the option to rename the photo (edited copy). 

It may not have the option.... But it might. Worth looking into later this evening when you get time? 

I hear ya on the pushing buttons.........


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Dex....I will play around tonite...I am making a good dinner in Crockpot and was gonna post pics with recipe later
I'll figure this mudder out...I only have it a year....dammit...


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 19, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Thanks Dex....I will play around tonite...I am making a good dinner in Crockpot and was gonna post pics with recipe later
> I'll figure this mudder out...I only have it a year....dammit...



Seen your pics in the other thread. Glad you got it figured out... (Love the Big pics!)


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 19, 2012)

At home I post from my laptop with a small screen but at work I have a 24" display. With the old board, if I posted a link to a Picasa pic, it would be too big for the laptop.

Here's hoping the auto-resize works as advertised... and it did. Woohoo!


----------



## begreen (Mar 19, 2012)

Next time when posting an image, try the thumbnail option. It works too! And saves us all a lot of scrolling.


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 19, 2012)

begreen said:


> Next time when posting an image, try the thumbnail option. It works too! And saves us all a lot of scrolling.


 Well... I figure as long as there isn't sideways scrolling it's OK.  Up and down height is no worse than many of the quotes and sigs.  Since I often redact the quotes and since I kept my sig to just 2 lines, I figure I can indulge.  Now, if I was posting a whole bunch of pics, I might go the thumbnail route.

I can't find any thumbnail option for pics hosted on Picasa and I don't much care to download pics as attachments.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 19, 2012)

LLigetfa- Beautiful Shepard. Only pics I have right now of this guy. Most are just him in the background.


----------



## begreen (Mar 19, 2012)

LLigetfa said:


> Well... I figure as long as there isn't sideways scrolling it's OK. Up and down height is no worse than many of the quotes and sigs. Since I often redact the quotes and since I kept my sig to just 2 lines, I figure I can indulge. Now, if I was posting a whole bunch of pics, I might go the thumbnail route.
> 
> I can't find any thumbnail option for pics hosted on Picasa and I don't much care to download pics as attachments.


 
Thanks for caring.


----------

